# emerge --depclean

## serg_sk

Что можно удалить небоясь, что система упадет?

```
>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 gnome-base/gnome-common

    selected: 2.4.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libungif

    selected: 4.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libxml

    selected: 1.8.17-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/gtkhtml

    selected: 1.1.10-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libsdl

    selected: 1.2.8-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-python/pyxdg

    selected: 0.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/bin86

    selected: 0.16.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmikmod

    selected: 3.1.11-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/xmms

    selected: 1.2.10-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/sharutils

    selected: 4.2.1-r10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/xine-lib

    selected: 1.0-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/eog

    selected: 2.8.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/ncompress

    selected: 4.2.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/dhcpcd

    selected: 1.3.22_p4-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/slocate

    selected: 2.7-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gdk-pixbuf

    selected: 0.22.0-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/device-mapper

    selected: 1.01.00

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/libghttp

    selected: 1.0.9-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/setserial

    selected: 2.17-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-libs

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/cryptsetup

    selected: 0.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/xine-ui

    selected: 0.99.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/bonobo

    selected: 1.0.22

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/oaf

    selected: 0.6.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/imagemagick

    selected: 6.2.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/ed

    selected: 0.2-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/mpeg2vidcodec

    selected: 12-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/fbset

    selected: 2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none
```

Ну на счет xine, xmms, imagemagick, mpeg2vidcodec, xine-lib я не беспокоюсь, а все остальное?

----------

## YD

Уже обсуждали ведь. Смотришь, что тебе предлагают, и удаляешь вручную.

----------

## serg_sk

 *YD wrote:*   

> Уже обсуждали ведь. Смотришь, что тебе предлагают, и удаляешь вручную.

 

Ну так я это знаю. Вопрос в том, что можно удалить? А что удалять не нужно либо опасно для системы?

----------

## d_n_k

вся завист от того что тебе нужно.

не нужен gnome-common и все что зани идет, удаляй...

ты не говоришь что тебе нужно и что стоит.

----------

## serg_sk

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

> вся завист от того что тебе нужно.
> 
> не нужен gnome-common и все что зани идет, удаляй...
> 
> ты не говоришь что тебе нужно и что стоит.

 

Я хочу узнать не повлияет ли удаление всего этого на работу системы? Тоесть всей базовой системы, что бы гентуха работала нормально. В часности меня интересуют пакеты:

```
sys-apps/ed 

sys-fs/cryptsetup

sys-fs/device-mapper 

sys-devel/bin86
```

----------

## YD

сделай quickpackage, Если revdep покажет отсутсвие либы, то вернёть обратно (Хотф я почти никогда deplclean не делаю).

----------

## Nelud

Прежде всего, я бы не стал удалять slocate, потому что иногда пользуюсь locate'ом. А если и удалять, то тогда надо будет стереть /etc/cron.daily/slocate.

Ещё я не знаю, нужен ли тебе или нет dhcpcd. Если твоя тачка в локалке, то скорее всего нужен. Посмотри grep dhcp /etc/conf.d/net.

fbset - это, похоже, приблуда фреймбуфера. Возможно, если ты её удалишь, то у тебя не станет красивой картинки в консоли...

----------

## doonkel

А может лучше выполнить

#emerge -e world

----------

## serg_sk

зачем мне -e world? 

 *Quote:*   

> сделай quickpackage, Если revdep покажет отсутсвие либы, то вернёть обратно (Хотф я почти никогда deplclean не делаю).

 

Эт чего за утилиты?

----------

## viy

quickpkg (вместе с portage идет);

revdep-rebuild (кажется в gentoolkit).

Ставь, читай маны.

----------

## serg_sk

 *viy wrote:*   

> quickpkg (вместе с portage идет);
> 
> revdep-rebuild (кажется в gentoolkit).
> 
> Ставь, читай маны.

 

Ок, ушел читать  :Smile: 

----------

## d_n_k

все что не входит в system можно спокойно грохать все равно система будет работать.

а вот удобства поубавиться.

так что строй деревья зависимостей(man equery | man etcat) и удалей все ручками.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> quickpkg (вместе с portage идет);
> 
> revdep-rebuild (кажется в gentoolkit).
> 
> Ставь, читай маны.

 

Как пример на читать маны:

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild(1)                                                                          revdep-rebuild(1)
> 
> NAME
> 
>        revdep-rebuild - Gentoo: Reverse dependency rebuilder
> ...

 

было бы что ему читать  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

Ладно, можно сесть и писать маны, раз нет, чего читать  :Laughing: 

# revdep-rebuild --help

Usage: /usr/bin/revdep-rebuild [OPTIONS] [--] [EMERGE_OPTIONS]

Broken reverse dependency rebuilder.

  -X, --package-names  recompile based on package names, not exact versions

      --soname SONAME  recompile packages using library with SONAME instead

                       of broken library (SONAME providing library must be

                       present in the system)

      --soname-regexp SONAME

                       the same as --soname, but accepts grep-style regexp

  -q, --quiet          be less verbose

Calls emerge, all other options are used for it (e. g. -p, --pretend).

Report bugs to <utx@gentoo.org>

----------

## viy

Да, блин. Сказать даже нечего...

Только в форуме примеры искать.

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> Да, блин. Сказать даже нечего...
> 
> Только в форуме примеры искать.

 

Во-во  :Confused: 

Они, похоже на утилитку подзабили

----------

## Nelud

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

> так что строй деревья зависимостей(man equery | man etcat) и удалей все ручками.

 

Можно и не ручками, а через emerge --depclean. Только вначале прописать то, что хочешь оставить, в /var/lib/portage/world.

----------

